# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس العقيدة والقضايا الفكرية المعاصرة >  إن الله خلق الرحمة يوم خلقها مائة رحمة... أريد ترجيح

## أبو سفيان الأثرى

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*الحمد لله وحده، والصلاة والسلام على من لا نبى بعده وعلى آله وصحبه وبعد،*
*روى الحديث من عدة طرق وبألفاظ مختلفة يجمع معاني هذه الألفاظ ثلاث روايات:*
*1-** عَنْ سَعِيدِ بْنِ أَبِى سَعِيدٍ الْمَقْبُرِىِّ عَنْ أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ رضى الله عنه قَالَ : سَمِعْتُ رَسُولَ اللهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم يَقُولُ :**" إِنَّ اللَّهَ خَلَقَ الرَّحْمَةَ يَوْمَ خَلَقَهَا مِائَةَ رَحْمَةٍ ، فَأَمْسَكَ عِنْدَهُ تِسْعًا وَتِسْعِينَ رَحْمَةً وَأَرْسَلَ فِى خَلْقِهِ كُلِّهِمْ رَحْمَةً وَاحِدَةً ".**[أخرجه البخاري 8/123(6469)]*
*2-** عَنْ سَعِيدُ بْنُ الْمُسَيَّبِ أَنَّ أَبَا هُرَيْرَةَ قَالَ : سَمِعْتُ رَسُولَ اللهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم يَقُولُ:* *" جَعَلَ اللَّهُ الرَّحْمَةَ مِائَةَ جُزْءٍ، فَأَمْسَكَ عِنْدَهُ تِسْعَةً وَتِسْعِينَ جُزْءًا ، وَأَنْزَلَ فِى الأَرْضِ جُزْءًا وَاحِدًا ، فَمِنْ ذَلِكَ الْجُزْءِ يَتَرَاحَمُ الْخَلْقُ ، حَتَّى تَرْفَعَ الْفَرَسُ حَافِرَهَا عَنْ وَلَدِهَا خَشْيَةَ أَنْ تُصِيبَهُ".**[أخرجه البُخاري 8/9(6000) ، ومسلم 4/ 2108(2752)]*
*3-** عَنْ عَطَاءٍ عَنْ أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ عَنِ النَّبِيِّ صلى الله عليه وسلم قَالَ :* *" إِنَّ لِلَّهِ مِائَةَ رَحْمَةٍ أَنْزَلَ مِنْهَا رَحْمَةً وَاحِدَةً بَيْنَ الْجِنِّ وَالإِنْسِ وَالْبَهَائِمِ وَالْهَوَامِّ فَبِهَا يَتَعَاطَفُونَ وَبِهَا يَتَرَاحَمُونَ وَبِهَا تَعْطِفُ الْوَحْشُ عَلَى وَلَدِهَا وَأَخَّرَ اللَّهُ تِسْعًا وَتِسْعِينَ رَحْمَةً يَرْحَمُ بِهَا عِبَادَهُ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ**".**[أخرجه أحمد 2/434(9607) ومسلم6/98 وابن ماجة 4293]*
*ما فهمته والله أعلم، أن الحديث يحتمل وجهين:*
*الأول:**أن إضافة الرحمة فى الحديث إلى الله جل وعلا إضافة المخلوق لخالقه فالرحمة هنا ليست صفة لله جل وعلا، إنما هي أثر الصفة كقوله تعالى:* *{ وَهُوَ الَّذِي أَرْسَلَ الرِّيَاحَ بُشْرًا بَيْنَ يَدَيْ رَحْمَتِهِ }**[الفرقان 48]* *وقوله تعالى فى المطر** { فَانظُرْ إِلَى آثَارِ رَحْمَةِ اللَّهِ كَيْفَ يُحْيِ الأَرْضَ بَعْدَ مَوْتِهَا إِنَّ ذَلِكَ لَمُحْيِي الْمَوْتَى وَهُوَ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدِيرٌ }**[الروم:50]**، وما جاء فى الصحيحين من حديث أبى هريرة رضى الله عنه أن النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم قال**" قال الله تبارك وتعالى للجنة أنت رحمتي أرحم بك من أشاء "**وأمثلة ذلك كثيرة، فاضافة الرحمة هنا إضافة المفعول إلى فاعله فتكون مفعولاً لله مخلوقا لهً، وهي من أثر صفة الرحمة الذاتية،*
*ويلزم من ذلك أحد شيئين:* 
*أولهما:** أن تكون التسعة وتسعين رحمة المذكورة فى الحديث أعيان قائمة بذاتها يرحم الله بها المؤمنين يوم القيامة كحوض النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم وظل العرش والجنة وغير ذلك فكل هذه أعيان مخلوقة ليرحم الله بها المؤمنين يوم القيامة، وهى من آثار رحمة الله الذاتية.*
*الثانى:** أن تكون التسعة وتسعين رحمة هذه يجعلها الله فى قلوب المؤمنين يتراحموا بها فيما بينهم، كما جاء فى الصحيحين من حديث أبى سعيد الخدرى رضى الله عنه أن النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم قال**: " إذا خلص الله المؤمنين من النار وأمنوا فما مجادلة أحدكم لصاحبه في الحق يكون له في الدنيا أشد مجادلة من المؤمنين لربهم في إخوانهم الذين أدخلوا النار.."* *وأيضا شفاعة الملائكة والأنبياء ناتجة عن الرحمة التى وضعها الله فى قلوبهم كما جاء الحديث السابق فى زيادة عند أحمد وغيره* *" ثم يقول الله : شفعت الملائكة و شفع الأنبياء و شفع المؤمنون و بقي أرحم الراحمين..."**وشفاعة الغلمان الصغار لأبائهم، ويشهد لهذا القول ما أخرج ابن جرير فى التفسير عن عبد الله بن عمرو رضى الله عنهما قال* *: " إن لله مائة رحمة ، فاهبط منها رحمة واحدة إلى أهل الدنيا يتراحم بها الجن ، والإنس ، وطائر السماء ، وحيتان الماء ، ودواب الأرض وهوامها ، وما بين الهواء ، واختزن عنده تسعاً وتسعين رحمة ، حتى إذا كان يوم القيامة اختلج الرحمة التي كان أهبطها إلى أهل الدنيا ، فحواها إلى ما عنده فجعلها في قلوب أهل الجنة وعلى أهل الجنة "**وأيضا شفاعات النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم وشفاعة الشهداء ناتجة عن الرحمة التى أوجدها الله فى قلوب عباده.*
*أما الوجه الثانى:*
*أن تكون الرحمة المضافة إلى الله جل وعلا فى رواية مسلم " إن لله مائة رحمة...." إضافة معانى (وصف لموصوف) أى الرحمة الذاتية الغير مخلوقة وتكون رواية البخارى " إن الله خلق الرحمة..." ورواية الصحيحين " جعل الله الرحمة..." بمعنى قدر وصير، أى بمعنى أظهر تقديره وصير من رحمته مائة رحمة، ومن المعلوم أن صفات الله جل وعلا لا تتجزئ وأن رحمة الله لا حد لها فيكون " مائة جزء.." و"مائة رحمة..." من باب تقريب الفهم وبيان مدى سعة رحمة الله جل وعلا للأعرابى الذى قال اللهم ارحمنى ومحمدا ولا ترحم معنا أحد، كما جاء فى مسند الإمام أحمد فى سبب ورود الحديث، ومثال ذلك قول الله جل وعلا**{وَلَوْ أَنَّمَا فِي الْأَرْضِ مِنْ شَجَرَةٍ أَقْلامٌ وَالْبَحْرُ يَمُدُّهُ مِنْ بَعْدِهِ سَبْعَةُ أَبْحُرٍ مَا نَفِدَتْ كَلِمَاتُ اللَّهِ}**[لقمان:27]**فهذا لتقريب الفهم بما هو مشاهد، إلا أن كلمات الله جل وعلا لا حد لها، وأيضا قوله تعالى فى الحديث القدسى الذى أخرجه مسلم من حديث أبى ذر رضى الله عنه أن النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم قال قال الله عز وجل* *" ...يا عبادي لو أن أولكم وآخركم وإنسكم وجنكم قاموا في صعيد واحد فسألوني فأعطيت كل إنسان مسألته ما نقص ذلك مما عندي إلا كما ينقص المخيط إذا ادخل البحر.... "* *ومن المعلوم أيضا أن ملك الله سبحانه لا ينقص منه شيئا،**الشاهد أنه من المحتمل أن يكون قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم* *" إن لله مائة رحمة...."* *على سبيل التمثيل تسهيلا للفهم وتقليلا لما عندنا وتكثيرا لما عند الله جل وعلا، ويكون قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم** "...** وَأَنْزَلَ فِى الأَرْضِ جُزْءًا وَاحِدًا ، فَمِنْ ذَلِكَ الْجُزْءِ يَتَرَاحَمُ الْخَلْقُ حَتَّى تَرْفَعَ الْفَرَسُ حَافِرَهَا عَنْ وَلَدِهَا خَشْيَةَ أَنْ تُصِيبَهُ"* *بمعنى أن كل من فى الأرض يتراحمون بآثار جزء من مائة جزء من رحمة الله جل وعلا وهذا على سبيل تقريب الفهم* *لنعرف به التفاوت بين القسطين في الدارين لا التقسيم والتجزئة فإنّ رحمته تعالى لا حد لها.*

*هذا ما فهمت والله أعلم، فأرجوا من الاخوة توضيح أيهما أقرب للصواب وجزاكم الله خير.*


*الحمد لله الذى بنعمته تتم الصالحات*

----------


## أم هانئ

لو تفضلتم بمراجعة شرح الشيخ العثيمين لحديث : 

إِنَّ اللَّهَ خَلَقَ الرَّحْمَةَ يَوْمَ خَلَقَهَا مِائَةَ رَحْمَةٍ ، فَأَمْسَكَ 
عِنْدَهُ تِسْعًا وَتِسْعِينَ رَحْمَةً وَأَرْسَلَ فِى خَلْقِهِ كُلِّهِمْ رَحْمَةً وَاحِدَةً " الذي في البخاري


سيتضح لكم أن هناك رحمتين : 

-رحمة مخلوقة وهي المقسمة إلى مائة جزء ( المذكورة في الحديث )

-ورحمة أخرى ألا وهي صفة الرحمن الرحيم سبحانه وتعالى وعز وجل 
( وهذه دلت عليها نصوص أخرى ).


هذا والله تعالى أعلى وأعلم .

----------


## ربوع الإسـلام

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله ..
تفضل :
http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=861
وفقك الله ..

----------


## أبو سفيان الأثرى

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> 
> *الحمد لله وحده، والصلاة والسلام على من لا نبى بعده وعلى آله وصحبه وبعد،*
> *أما الوجه الثانى:*
> *أن تكون الرحمة المضافة إلى الله جل وعلا فى رواية مسلم " إن لله مائة رحمة...." إضافة معانى (وصف لموصوف) أى الرحمة الذاتية الغير مخلوقة وتكون رواية البخارى " إن الله خلق الرحمة..." ورواية الصحيحين " جعل الله الرحمة..." بمعنى قدر وصير، أى بمعنى أظهر تقديره وصير من رحمته مائة رحمة، ومن المعلوم أن صفات الله جل وعلا لا تتجزئ وأن رحمة الله لا حد لها فيكون " مائة جزء.." و"مائة رحمة..." من باب تقريب الفهم وبيان مدى سعة رحمة الله جل وعلا للأعرابى الذى قال اللهم ارحمنى ومحمدا ولا ترحم معنا أحد، كما جاء فى مسند الإمام أحمد فى سبب ورود الحديث، ومثال ذلك قول الله جل وعلا**{وَلَوْ أَنَّمَا فِي الْأَرْضِ مِنْ شَجَرَةٍ أَقْلامٌ وَالْبَحْرُ يَمُدُّهُ مِنْ بَعْدِهِ سَبْعَةُ أَبْحُرٍ مَا نَفِدَتْ كَلِمَاتُ اللَّهِ}**[لقمان:27]**فهذا لتقريب الفهم بما هو مشاهد، إلا أن كلمات الله جل وعلا لا حد لها، وأيضا قوله تعالى فى الحديث القدسى الذى أخرجه مسلم من حديث أبى ذر رضى الله عنه أن النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم قال قال الله عز وجل* *" ...يا عبادي لو أن أولكم وآخركم وإنسكم وجنكم قاموا في صعيد واحد فسألوني فأعطيت كل إنسان مسألته ما نقص ذلك مما عندي إلا كما ينقص المخيط إذا ادخل البحر.... "* *ومن المعلوم أيضا أن ملك الله سبحانه لا ينقص منه شيئا،**الشاهد أنه من المحتمل أن يكون قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم* *" إن لله مائة رحمة...."* *على سبيل التمثيل تسهيلا للفهم وتقليلا لما عندنا وتكثيرا لما عند الله جل وعلا، ويكون قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم** "...** وَأَنْزَلَ فِى الأَرْضِ جُزْءًا وَاحِدًا ، فَمِنْ ذَلِكَ الْجُزْءِ يَتَرَاحَمُ الْخَلْقُ حَتَّى تَرْفَعَ الْفَرَسُ حَافِرَهَا عَنْ وَلَدِهَا خَشْيَةَ أَنْ تُصِيبَهُ"* *بمعنى أن كل من فى الأرض يتراحمون بآثار جزء من مائة جزء من رحمة الله جل وعلا وهذا على سبيل تقريب الفهم* *لنعرف به التفاوت بين القسطين في الدارين لا التقسيم والتجزئة فإنّ رحمته تعالى لا حد لها.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


جزاكم الله خير، لكن هل هذا الوجه محتمل؟

----------


## أبو سفيان الأثرى

هل قال أحد من أهل العلم بهذا القول؟

----------


## احمد ابو انس

للرفع.

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

> للرفع.


قال ابن تيمية في الفتاوى: كما أنه ( سبحانه و تعالى ) رحمن رحيم بالرحمة التي هي صفته، وأما ما يخلقه من الرحمة فهو أثر تلك الرحمة، واسم الصفة يقع تارة على الصفة التي هي مسمي المصدر، ويقع تارة على متعلقها الذي هو مسمي المفعول؛ كلفظ ‏[‏الخلق‏]‏ يقع تارة على الفعل وعلي المخلوق أخري، والرحمة تقع على هذا وهذا، وكذلك الأمر يقع على أمره الذي هو مصدر أمر يأمر أمراً، ويقع على المفعول تارة كقوله تعالي‏:‏ ‏{‏‏وَكَانَ أَمْرُ اللَّهِ قَدَراً مَقْدُوراً‏}‏‏ ‏ وكذلك لفظ ‏[‏العلم‏]‏ يقع على المعلوم و ‏[‏القدرة ‏]‏ تقع على المقدور ونظائر هذا متعددة‏.
وقال  في "العقيدة الواسطية":

(( إثبات صفة الرحمة وأنها حقيقة لا مجاز ))
فهذه الآيات أفادت إثبات صفة الرحمة وأنها حقيقة لا مجاز، كما أفادت أن الرحمة المضافة إليه -سبحانه وتعالى- تنقسم إلى قسمين: قسم يضاف إليه -سبحانه وتعالى- من إضافة الصفة إلى الموصوف كما قال سبحانه: وَرَحْمَتِي وَسِعَتْ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ وكما في الحديث: برحمتك أستغيث .

والثاني: يضاف إليه سبحانه وتعالى من باب إضافة المخلوق إلى خالقه، وهي الرحمة المخلوقة كما في الحديث: إن الله خلق مائة رحمة والحديث الآخر: أنه قال سبحانه وتعالى للجنة: أنت رحمتي أرحم بك من أشاء .

وقال ابن القيم  في بدائع الفوائد: ( 2 / 408 ، 409 ): اعلم أن الرحمة المضافة إلى الله تعالى نوعان :
أحدهما : مضاف إليه إضافة مفعول إلى فاعله .
والثاني : مضاف إليه إضافة صفة إلى الموصوف بها .
فمن الأول : قوله في الحديث الصحيح (( احتجت الجنة والنار .. ))- فذكر الحديث - وفيه : (( فقال للجنة : "إنما أنت رحمتي أرحم بك من أشاء" )) .
رواه مسلم وأحمد .
فهذه رحمة مخلوقة مضافة إليه إضافة المخلوق بالرحمة إلى الخالق تعالى وسماها رحمة لأنها خلقت بالرحمة وللرحمة ، وخص بها أهل الرحمة ، وإنما يدخلها الرحماء.
ومنه : قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم "خلق الله الرحمة يوم خلقها مائة رحمة كل رحمة منها طباق ما بين السماء والأرض" .
رواه مسلم والحاكم وروى البخاري نحوه .
ومنه قوله تعالى (( ولئن أذقنا الإنسان منا رحمة ))[هود: 9 ]
،ومنه تسميته تعالى للمطر رحمة بقوله (( وهو الذي يرسل الرياح بشرا بين يدي رحمته )) [الأعراف:57 ]
وعلى هذا فلا يمتنع الدعاء المشهور بين الناس قديما وحديثا وهو قول الداعي "اللهم اجمعنا في مستقر رحمتك" ، وذكره البخاري في كتاب الأدب المفرد له عن بعض السلف ، وحكى فيه الكراهة ، قال : إن مستقر رحمته ذاته !
وهذا بناء على أن الرحمة صفة وليس مراد الداعي ذلك بل مراده الرحمة المخلوقة التي هي الجنة.
ولكن الذين كرهوا ذلك لهم نظر دقيق جدّاً وهو أنه إذا كان المراد بالرحمة الجنة نفسها : لم يحسن إضافة المستقر إليها ، ولهذا لا يحسن أن يقال اجمعنا في مستقر جنتك فإن الجنة نفسها هي دار القرار وهي المستقر نفسه كما قال { حسنت مستقرا ومقاما } ، فكيف يضاف المستقر إليها والمستقر هو المكان الذي يستقر فيه الشيء ؟ ولا يصح أن يطلب الداعي الجمع في المكان الذي تستقر فيه الجنة فتأمله ، ولهذا قال : مستقر رحمته ذاته .
والصواب : أن هذا لا يمتنع حتى ولو قال صريحا "اجمعنا في مستقر جنتك" لم يمتنع ، وذلك أن المستقر أعم من أن يكون رحمة أو عذابا فإذا أضيف إلى أحد أنواعه أضيف إلى ما يبينه ويميزه من غيره كأنه قيل في المستقر الذي هو رحمتك لا في المستقر الآخر .
ونظير هذا أن يقال : اجلس في مستقر المسجد ، أي المستقر الذي هو المسجد والإضافة في مثل ذلك غير ممتنعة ولا مستكرهة .
وأيضا : فإن الجنة وإن سميت رحمة لم يمتنع أن يسمى ما فيها من أنواع النعيم رحمة ، ولا ريب أن مستقر ذلك النعيم هو الجنة فالداعي يطلب أن يجمعه الله ومن يحب في المكان الذي تستقر فيه تلك الرحمة المخلوقة في الجنة وهذا ظاهر جدا فلا يمتنع الدعاء بوجه والله أعلم. ا.هـ

----------

